# Strawberry 1/31



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I fished strawberry this morning from 2 am until about 930. The action was non stop and the quality of fish were great. There was about 12 inches of ice with maby 3 inches of snow and luckily no slush. Conditions are excellent and the fish are Hungary


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice! on foot or sled?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report! But 1-31 is tomorrow. ;-)

Ps- what area did you hit? if you don't mind me askin.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He's clairvoyant.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

On foot sorry about the date we walked out several hundred yards from the marina behind the lodge. The likes jigs tired with wax worm but shrimp were the ticket


----------

